
Trump’s anti-immigration stance threatens the heart of American innovation - hardtke
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/11/13594172/donald-trump-immigration-silicon-valley-innovation-h1b-visas
======
jrnichols
"Trump is now casting a shadow over the tech industry’s use of high-skilled
foreign labor. "

Yet another rabidly anti-Trump article from Vox media. No surprise. But
really? "high-skilled?" One of the biggest complaints I hear from the tech
industry is about rampant abuse of the H1B visa program and (in many cases)
the _low_ quality of work it continues to bring in!

"it’s uncertain whether he’ll heed the advice of Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg
and others to allow more foreign-born computer scientists and software
engineers to fill US jobs."

How is this a bad thing? Is there a huge problem with trying to fill those
jobs with American scientists and engineers first?

"and that tech companies will “have to go through more hoops to prove there’s
not an American that can get the job.”"

Again, can someone explain why this is such a huge problem?

"The CEO of Google, Sundar Pichai, is an immigrant. As are Google co-founder
Sergey Brin and Microsoft chief Satya Nadella."

Yes, but were they H1B hires? I don't think so.

------
PaulHoule
When has anybody in SV shared a tear over problems anywhere else in the
country?

